# MOR Archery - Shelby Township



## Browning51 (Sep 28, 2005)

Had a real good experience today with some work I had done at MOR Archery, they just opened up a shop on 21 and half and Van ****. I bought used bow took it in there for a new string, sight, peep, d-loop and some arrows. They took the time to make sure everything was right, I am very pleased, plus it is 3 blocks from my house. Apparently they are working a building a nice range and should have leagues in January. They have some bows in there, Darton and Bowtech, and some crossbows. Check it out if you are looking for somewhere closer or need to get away from Gander Mountain.


----------



## drewstreeter (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats great to hear. I have dealt with Tim and Clint in there and have pleased everytime i leave. Down to earth and just want to make sure you have everything right. Keep it up MOR Archery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Clint is a great bow tech! I wish they would have got the range together quicker as it would be nice to shoot right there at distances before going home, but hopefully by January everything is up and running...should be a good shop for a long time...now if they could just get back to me on that G5 Prime line...


----------



## gvsulakers (Jan 5, 2009)

I am from the west side of the state, but my brother is from sterling heights and loves mor archery. He took his bow to Gander for a new cable earlier this summer. I asked what are you thinking. He stated, it's just the cable how can they screw that up. He got the bow back a week later. They dropped his bow, bent the cam and put the cable on backwards. He then did some research and found mor archery and took his bow there. They fixed everything in a day and it only cost him $30 to fix all of Gander's mistakes. He made a customer for life that day. He couldn't stop talking about how professional they are there. Sounds like they have a good thing going.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

gvsulakers said:


> I am from the west side of the state, but my brother is from sterling heights and loves mor archery. He took his bow to Gander for a new cable earlier this summer. I asked what are you thinking. He stated, it's just the cable how can they screw that up. He got the bow back a week later. They dropped his bow, bent the cam and put the cable on backwards. He then did some research and found mor archery and took his bow there. They fixed everything in a day and it only cost him $30 to fix all of Gander's mistakes. He made a customer for life that day. He couldn't stop talking about how professional they are there. Sounds like they have a good thing going.


If he went to the Gander by Lakeside mall, he didn't see Dan then, he is a good guy, can't say anything about the rest of the people but I'll give Dan props for sure (454casuall)


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks John...no one is perfect but I try to be....


----------



## erk2581 (Feb 23, 2009)

Huge shoutout to Mor Archery...Clint Tim and Don are some great guys who are fun to talk to and know their stuff...I wouldn't take my bow anywhere else.


----------



## bradepb (May 8, 2006)

Thats good to hear pretty close to me , do they cater to any traditional stuff?


----------



## Browning51 (Sep 28, 2005)

Not sure if they sell any of traditional stuff, but I could of swore I saw one in there that may have been getting some work. They seem pretty knowledgeable, I am sure they could help you.


----------

